# Mac OS : Configurer "Mail" en Exchange avec Hotmail.



## Laurent.68 (3 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

Comme vous le savez sans doute, ou du moins pour ceux qui s'en servent,  la messagerie Hotmail a basculé en Exchange en début de semaine.

J'ai donc configuré sur mon iPhone, mon compte Hotmail en Exchange. Très facile à mettre en place, je dois dire que ca fonctionne pas trop mal. 

J'ai donc voulu en faire de même avec Mail sur mon Macbook Pro (Snow Leopard 10.6.4).

Mais là, lors de la configuration, Mail me propose "Exchange imap" ou "Exchange 2007". 
Il semblerait qu'entre les deux, l'un demande un serveur de plus. Je n'ai pas vu d'autres différences de configuration.

Quoi qu'il en soit, avec n'y l'un n'y l'autre cela ne fonctionne. 

Avez-vous rencontré ce probleme? Est-ce-normal? J'ai mal fait? Une solution peut-etre?

Je vous remercie pour l'interet que vous porterez à ma demande.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (3 Septembre 2010)

2007, et tu peus activer l'imap depuis ce dernier.


----------



## Laurent.68 (3 Septembre 2010)

Alors :

J'ai donc choisi Exchange 2007.

Description : Vide
Serveur de réception : m.hotmail.com
Nom d'utilisateur : Mon adresse mail en hotmail.fr
Mot de passe : Mon mot de passe Hotmail

Message d'erreur : 
Le serveur Exchange 2007 m.hotmail.com ne répond pas.
Veuillez vérifier que la connexion fonctionne correctement et que le nom du serveur est également correct. Si c'est le cas, il est possible que le serveur soit momentanément indisponible. Si vous continuez, il vous sera peut-etre impossible de recevoir des messages.


----------



## WoodyGuthrie (1 Octobre 2010)

http://discussions.info.apple.com/message.jspa?messageID=12207713

Pour des raisons économiques, cela marche seulement pour mobiles .


----------



## remy13710 (12 Janvier 2011)

WoodyGuthrie a dit:


> http://discussions.info.apple.com/message.jspa?messageID=12207713Pour des raisons économiques, cela marche seulement pour mobiles .



Alors pourquoi ils mettent exchange dans le choix des serveur???

J'ai le même problème que Laurent, ça marche très bien sur mon iphone mais pas sur mon mac!!! 

et c'est vrai que c'est pénible de devoir effacer les mails à la fois sur hotmail.fr et dans "mail"!!!!

si mail ne le fais pas est ce que d'autres logiciels de mail le font??? par exemple thunderbird???

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Omer123 (21 Janvier 2011)

Il semblerait que ce soit un plroblème de DNS

Voir ce lien

http://discussions.info.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2644471&start=30&tstart=240


----------

